# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ضيوف رمضان (يوميا)

## salihmob

*يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
كل سنه والجميع بخير  
رمضان كريم علي الجميع      
في هذا الموضوع سنتطرق الي يوميات الاعضاء   
بمعني  
ضيف حلقتنا حيدخل يقول لينا بيقضي شهر رمضان من الصبح حتي وقت النوم    
وبعدها حنتكلم في المنتدي 
السلبيات والايجابيات والحاجات المحتاجه تغيير   
يعني حتتكلم برحتك   
واول ضيف معانا هو انا  
علشان نفهم وضع اللعبه او الموضوع   
نلتقي بعد الافطار              *

----------


## salihmob

اولا 
احب ان اهنئ جميع العالم الاسلامي بشهر رمضان العظيم  
واتمني ان يكون عاك خير وببركه للجميع  
وان يزول الهم والغم عن الامه الاسلامية والعربية    
نتكلم عن يوم في رمضان 
رمضان ايامه شبه بعض اللي راح واللي جاي 
من صلاه الصبح الي صلاه التراويح والعشاء  
بس رمضان عندنا في السودان له طعم تاني 
طعم بفرحه قدوم رمضان 
طعم بفرحه التوبه والهدايا في الشهر الكريم  
تلاقي كل الناس فجاة اتغيرت وبقت كل عملها لله عز وجل  
وياريت الهدايا ما تكون بس في رمضان وان يجعل كل ايامنا شبه بشهر رمضان 
لا معاصي ولا آثام   
المهم  
اصعب ما في رمضان الشغل 
الواحد فينا بيكون زهجان علي الاخر ومش مستحمل اي حاجه من الزبون  
لكن اليوم بيعدي علي خير الا ما ندر 
لكن بعد الافطار الناس بتفوق من الجوع والعطش وتشوف شغلها   
بس احلي ما في رمضان عندنا الافطار الجماعي 
كل شارع بتلاقي الجيميع خارج بما تيسر من خير ربنا وبيشارك الباقين 
منظر يسر الناظرين والعابرين  
وطبعا في طبق مفضل ولازم يكون متواجد في اي صينيه طبق العصيده 
واهم مشروب مشروب محلي (الحلو مر)   وحاجه اخيره 
عاوز المنتدي دا يكون من اجمل المنتديات 
نتعاضد ونتكاتف مع بعض وننهض بالمنتدي الي اعلي المستويات  
وحابب ادبس حبيبي واخي *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
ويقول اللي نفسو فيه

----------


## GSM-AYA

اهلا وسهلا الى جميع الأخوة  الافاضل القائمين والاعضاء والزوار الكرام للمنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،  
بمناسبة  شهر رمضان المبارك، يطيب لي أن اتقدم إليكم بأصدق التهاني وأطيب الأمنيات، داعيا الله  عز وجل أن يعين الجميع على صيامه وقيامه،و أن يعيده على الجميع بموفور  الصحة و السعادة والعمل الصالح لخير الدارين .
 شكرا لك اخي صالح وتحية خاصة اليك والى الشعب السوداني العزيز  
رمضان بالمغرب    يمكن لأي مسلم  يعيش في المغرب أن يلاحظ مدى احتفاء الشعب المغربي بقدوم شهر رمضان المبارك  ، ويظهر هذا جليّا في الأيّام الأخيرة من شهر شعبان ، حين يبدأ استعداد  المغاربة لاستقبال شهر الصوم في وقت مبكر، ومن تلك المظاهر تحضير بعض أنواع  الحلوى الأكثر استهلاكًا، والأشد طلبًا على موائد الإفطار  
ومع حلول رمضان حتى تبدا التهاني بين الكل ( عواشر مبروكة ) والعبارة تقال بالعامية المغربية، وتعني ( أيام مباركة ) 
 اما بالنسبة لي كيف يمر اليوم بعد الاستيقاض من النوم حوالي التاسعة صباحا الى السادسة مساءا كل هدا الوقت بمحال العمل  بين الشغل وقضاء الفريضة بوقتها بالمسجد القريب مني  وبعد ادان المغرب  الصلاة تم الافطار تم......  
 اما بخصوص المنتدى المغربي للمحمول اتمنى له الرقي والاستمرارية  ودلك بابداعاتكم ومواضيعكم    اخواني انتم العامود الفقري للمنتدى ...
  فبنشاطكم ..وحيويتكم ..وأطروحاتكم ...  
يكون التميز  ومن الله التوفيق والسداد .....

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي علي الرد  
والف شكر لكل الشعب المغربي  
في انتظار الغالي علي قلبي  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
خد راحتك يا بوب

----------


## GSM-AYA

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة salihmob
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  مشكور يا غالي علي الرد  
والف شكر لكل الشعب المغربي  
في انتظار الغالي علي قلبي  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خد راحتك يا بوب   نحن في الانتظار اخي محمد*

----------


## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اول شي اسف ع التاخر
كل عام وانتم بصحة وسلامة ومبارك عليكم الشهر جعلنا الله من صيامه وقيامه 
في البداية أشكراخي صالح على هذه الإستضافة  الجميلة وتوجه الدعوة لي للمشاركة في يوميات شهر رمضان الكريم
 قبل ان ابدا اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم  وان يعيننا على صيام رمضان وقيامه وأعطائه حقه وأن يجعلنا من عتقائه في هذا الشهر الكريم 
يومي يبدا الساعة 10 او11 صباحا  اشغل التلفاز اشوف قنوات اخبارية  ال ى غاية الساعة 12 تم الى المسجد  لصلاة الضهر  ومن المسجد الى المحل حتى صلاة العصر  تم الى المحل مرة ثانية الى الساعة 18/30
اعتقد انني حتى كتابة هذه السطور أتمنى ان أكون قد وفقت  كل الشكر على إختياري ويعطيكم ألف عافية الشكر لمن مرعلى المتصفح
كما اتمنى لكم جميعا وأنتم غاليين الى نفسي رمضان مبارك
وتمنياتي لكم بكل التوفيق وان يتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال 
وأن يكرمنا بالعتق من النار انه  سميع الدعاء

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي علي قبول الاستضافه   
في انتظار ضيفنا القادم  
عريس الموسم  *Shamseldeen Victory*

----------

